
Bitching is the killer app for Twitter - joshwa
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/968-bitching-is-the-killer-app-for-twitter
======
johns
I think Jason Fried just has a bunch of negative friends. I tend to see a lot
of extremes on twitter. Something is either totally awesome or pitifully
stupid. Not a lot of middle ground.

~~~
gojomo
Looks like DHH wrote that entry.

~~~
johns
You are correct. I didn't notice that. I guess that makes all the more sense
:)

~~~
johns
I take this back. I met DHH at Startup School this past weekend and he was
incredibly nice.

------
edw519
Then who needs Twitter? Just go to any place of employment and listen.

